
SHUFFLE GURU - shgz
http://shuffle.guru
======
shgz
[http://shuffle.guru](http://shuffle.guru) \- The best way to discover new
artists based on your personal preferences. It shows an artist bio, album
cover, song lyrics, personal play count for songs, personal favorites, genres,
and similar artists. Connected with Spotify, Last.fm and Genius.com.

Check on GitHub: [https://github.com/shoegazer/shuffle-
guru](https://github.com/shoegazer/shuffle-guru)

------
giemga
Great!

